# Something big on the beach sequal



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

Im out on pcola beach with ugly 1 Flguy32514 and birdnest and flguy has fish on since 1100pm and the beast is still making runs so i will keep yall posted. Its been a hell of a fight so far


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Hot Dern.....


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Broke my hook shortly after the post, going back for round 2


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry.......


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

Yea but it was awesome just to see the power of those sharks


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Revenge will be mine


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

:rockon: fellas.... I will be shinning my lights here momentarily. GL


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

hows the breeze out there?


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

At this very second its like. 1-2 mile and hour breeze not bad at all


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Sorry to hear that! But it's still fun fighting those beasts even if they get the better of you!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Also, what brand? I had a 10/0 lazersharp snap off in a sharks mouth near the start of summer.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Don't know it was on an outcast pre made


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Man I am battlein big mullet. And have seen some monster rays and tons of reds. No flatties of coarse.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Forgot i did see one about 3 inches


----------

